# got my new bow



## Matt Brummette (Nov 10, 2005)

Picked up my Christmas present last week. I got a bear carnage. I shot a lot of bows, z7, z7 extreme, xforce, carnage. It was between the z7 and carnage. The carnage seemed to fit better, vib free, very quiet and fast. The z draw smooth and quiet but just didn't feel right. I've noticed my groups tightening up and it feels like everything just lines up when I draw. Going to get in some longer distance shooting just got to deal with 20 degree weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I like that carnage. As well, just didn't like the grip. Good luck shooting!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on the Carnage. Heard lot of great things about it.
That is the only thing I miss about living in Gainesville, Fl. I used to live less than a mile from the Bear Archery manufacturing plant. I'd go over to their pro shop all the time and see their new stuff. Picked up a brand new Truth II there a couple years ago for a price I couldn't pass up. They sell their bows that have a cosmetic defect in their pro shop for CHEAP! I got my Truth II for $400 and all I could find was one small scratch in the camo finish on the limb....and that took me 10 minutes to find.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats. I was a diehard hoyt/reflex guy for the last 10 years and picked up a Bear Strike this year. I shot about every make of bow(even ones way out of my price range) before making the purchase, and for the price range I was looking to be in I feel Bear made one of the higher quality bows.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

used the Attack last year and this year I upped to the Carnage

i also didnt like the grip so I put a truth II grip on and it makes all the difference in the world, and looks good too


----------

